# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Un escarabajo

## embalses al 100%

Os voy a dejar 3 fotillos de un escarabajo que pillé en el patio de mi casa del pueblo. Después subo el video.







Saludos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y aquí os dejo el video:

----------


## Phoracantha

hola

¿averiguaste algo sobe él? qué especie es o algo

parece del grupo de los "peloteros"

saludos

----------


## embalses al 100%

> hola
> 
> ¿averiguaste algo sobe él? qué especie es o algo
> 
> parece del grupo de los "peloteros"
> 
> saludos


Sí, es probable que sea de los peloteros, pero como hay taaaanta variedad de escarabajos...

----------


## Phoracantha

En esta publicación

http://www.fauna-iberica.mncn.csic.e...iones/fi14.php

tratan todos los escarabajos "peloteros" que existen en la península ibérica. Es que es un "tocho" interesantísimo pero no vienen dibujos de todas las especies, que es un error yo creo (y apenas 4 fotos). Sí vienen claves de determinación, pero no es algo precisamente sencillo de seguir lo de las claves.

p.d.- mira el género _Typhaeus_. Familia _Geotrupidae_. Solo hay 2 especies de ese género en la península... yo creo que ahí puede andar.

_Typhaeus momus_ ó _Typhaeus typhoeus_

saludos

----------


## frfmfrfm

Que barbaridad el tema de los escarabajos, en un principio veo más fácil que te toque la primitiva.
He estado un rato viendo la comparativa de los dos y solo he sacado en claro que es de la género Typhaeus.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

La identificación, ya os la dejo a vosotros que sois los que entendéis...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Yo sigo diciendo que hay muchos tipos de escarabajos...

----------

